
Fig 1.0: Boot2docker compatibility and more - CSDude
https://blog.docker.com/2014/10/fig-1-0-boot2docker-compatibility-and-more/
======
kolev
I'm not sure why Fig got so popular, when Crane [1] was on Go since day one,
is actively developed, and pretty much does the same thing maybe even better.
I haven't seen the latest Fig features though. Maybe Fig finally does more,
but ideally they should merge especially when Fig is planning to migrate to
Go!

[1]
[https://github.com/michaelsauter/crane](https://github.com/michaelsauter/crane)

~~~
nickstinemates
I didn't know about Crane. Time to go play with that!

------
throwaway1979
Why does the fig documentation emphasis development environments. Isn't fig a
general orchestration tool for deploying containers on a single host?

~~~
enos_feedler
How many production environments deploy all containers on a single host?

~~~
skrebbel
A lot? I Guess? Why not?

In fact, I'm amazed at the amount of businesses that don't. Half of what
TechCrunch writes about is, in technical terms, Rails CRUD apps. Why would
they need _more_ than a single host in the first year?

~~~
Jare
Because hosts die.

------
andrewstuart2
> Beyond that, we’ve got new commands, .dockerignore support

Gosh dangit. It's about to the point I need a separate tool just to manage all
my .ignore files.

Come to think of it, maybe just ln -s will do.

~~~
zenlikethat
Usually I just have a very tiny .dockerignore with .git in it (since .git
usually grows so huge), although some applications store logs and stuff that
you should probably not send to the docker daemon every time.

I've found Github's auto-generated-by-language .gitignore files very useful.

~~~
andrewstuart2
I think it's just a tiny wrapper that oh-my-zsh has, but I have a `gi` bash
function that calls out to gitignore.io/api/$@. Then I just redirect the
response to .gitignore.

`gi vim,linux,node,grunt,bower > .gitignore`

Super handy.

~~~
zenlikethat
Nice!

------
helfire
I was playing with Fig, SpringBoot, Node and postgres stack this afternoon.
Playing with Docker since its release this is the first time is really all
clicked together. Here's my notes -
[https://erichelgeson.github.io/blog/2014/10/17/docker-
spring...](https://erichelgeson.github.io/blog/2014/10/17/docker-springboot-
microservices/)

------
general_failure
What exactly is Fig?

~~~
Goopplesoft
It links docker containers for local dev environments. You can launch a
project with say a webapp, a cache like redis, and a db like mysql with the
comamnd 'fig up'. The 3 docker containers in this case are linked via a
fig.yml that defines the setup. It also attaches your local development code
so realtime changes propgate through the cotainer (e.g live server reloads)

Getting a new dev onboarded with your whole dockerized stack involves:

\- pip install fig

\- cd into directory with fig.yml

-'fig up'

Really a great tool. Definitely recommend it. Good intro here:
[http://www.fig.sh/](http://www.fig.sh/)

~~~
skrebbel
Not just for local dev environments. You can easily deploy on a host too,
works the same.

------
calebm
This is awesome. I've been waiting on the docker 1.3 release and integration
into Fig to begin using it.

------
deadweight3
So is this essentially the same as Vagrant then? I'm really confused now.

~~~
mitchellh
I haven't seen how it has evolved, but historically it has been basically the
same as our Docker provider:
[http://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/docker/index.html](http://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/docker/index.html)

The other comments at this level saying Vagrant spins up a full VM are
incorrect. Vagrant will spin up boot2docker if it isn't running (which Fig
requires as well), and then just execute Docker to run containers. On Linux,
Vagrant doesn't spin up a VM at all; it just executes Docker directly.

I'm not here to talk about Fig vs. Vagrant, since I think this thread should
be about congratulating Fig to 1.0, but I did want to make sure that some
facts aren't incorrect.

~~~
deadweight3
Right, I really phrased that poorly. I use vagrant on a windows machine in the
office and various macs at home. Without the LXC, fig & docker don't really
provide anything above what I'm using. Were I to move to linux, then this
would have some advantages. Thanks for the clarification and a fantastic
product.

